# Geoffrey's House - August 2015



## LadyPandora (Aug 16, 2015)

I don't report on here as often as I should, mainly because I'm lazy and my photos are not as impressive as some, but since I've been doing alot more lately, I thought I should
make the effort.
I hope this hasn't been posted too much as it seems to gaining a bit of popularity and I don't like to spam the same locations too soon after another.

Anyway, here we have Geoffrey's house, who I believe was an Air raid warden. Sadly his helmet, along with a few various items, were stolen before we got here 
I didn't get any bad vibes from this house, as I do tend to with houses as they seem so personal.
He had a lovely collection of vintage goodies, I do have a love for all things vintage, and a few taxidermy pieces.
The out houses were also very interesting with a mix of all things.

I've had to pick a select few from 100, I went a bit photo crazy at this place, so I hope this isn't too much 

Hope you enjoy 

Visited with UE-OMJ.


IMG_3262 by kimberly harris, on Flickr


IMG_3259 by kimberly harris, on Flickr


IMG_3255 by kimberly harris, on Flickr


IMG_3254 by kimberly harris, on Flickr


IMG_3246 by kimberly harris, on Flickr


IMG_3243 by kimberly harris, on Flickr


IMG_3242 by kimberly harris, on Flickr


IMG_3232 by kimberly harris, on Flickr


IMG_3217 by kimberly harris, on Flickr


IMG_3214 by kimberly harris, on Flickr


IMG_3213 by kimberly harris, on Flickr


IMG_3204 by kimberly harris, on Flickr


IMG_3199 by kimberly harris, on Flickr


IMG_3269 by kimberly harris, on Flickr


IMG_3273 by kimberly harris, on Flickr


IMG_3279 by kimberly harris, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD (Aug 16, 2015)

Glad you did make the effort. That's a great report there...


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 16, 2015)

So the magpies found this place... :shocked: Great report though.


----------



## Bones out (Aug 16, 2015)

Right up my street this one. Cheers.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice photos LadyPandora  I was planning to visit this one myself, but after hearing about the recent theft I thought I best avoid it! So good on you for going there because I heard the place was being watched x


----------



## Big C (Aug 16, 2015)

Nicely done there, thank you very much for these.


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 16, 2015)

Glad you made the effort, this is one of the best posts I've seen on the forum.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice report,thanks for posting


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 17, 2015)

Great photography,it's a shame things are missing spoils it for all.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 17, 2015)

Wow what a place! Excellent stuff! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 31, 2015)

Rubex said:


> ....So good on you for going there because I heard the place was being watched x



It was being watched, by my Quad


----------



## Rubex (Aug 31, 2015)

UE-OMJ said:


> It was being watched, by my Quad



haha brilliant you two! The last pic is definitely the best


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 31, 2015)

Crikey! Great stuff! The are a couple of Arial photos like that in the house, one of them dates from the 1970's.

I'm afraid the telephone and the photo of his mother has been stolen now...


----------



## LadyPandora (Aug 31, 2015)

Haha, oh dear 
I've still not seen the full video yet.
When you said you commented on here omj, I thought it was going to be about my comment on the tripod, haha.

And that sucks about the phone and photo, some people really wind me up, grrrr.


----------



## Bones out (Aug 31, 2015)

Quality quad work . Great stuff. 

I wonder what else has been lifted that has not been noticed :-(. Why cant people just keep their thieving pikey hands off what is not theirs.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 31, 2015)

Aces Stuff Mr OMJ! That last photo is one to be framed  



Bones out said:


> Quality quad work . Great stuff. I wonder what else has been lifted that has not been noticed :-(. Why cant people just keep their thieving pikey hands off what is not theirs.



It boils my blood Bones, it really does.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 31, 2015)

LadyPandora said:


> Haha, oh dear
> I've still not seen the full video yet.
> When you said you commented on here omj, I thought it was going to be about my comment on the tripod, haha.
> 
> And that sucks about the phone and photo, some people really wind me up, grrrr.



I agree, the house was in a big mess when I returned to it a few days ago.  I'm just glad they haven't trashed the piano yet, like they have at his late brother's house. (General store)


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 1, 2015)

dauntless486 said:


> I agree, the house was in a big mess when I returned to it a few days ago.  I'm just glad they haven't trashed the piano yet, like they have at his late brother's house. (General store)



They never found that place but probably asked about for it... Shame really is, luckily I went a week before it all got picked apart and cleaned up.


----------

